# 96jeep cherokee wont start



## camdamron (Jul 10, 2009)

ive been having problems with my truck not starting then as soon as i put in gear it dies so i have put a new coil a new thermostat and distributor cap and rotar button on it along with a new battery and now the thing will not start all together its got fire just not starting my fuel pump is kicking on and my filter is flowin it had a crappy little battery that kept getting drained so changed it now it wont start so is it a sensor or a vaccum leak or alternator


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

Any codes? I would check fuel pressure also.

Gary


----------



## camdamron (Jul 10, 2009)

how do i check fuel pressure and theres no codes bc the check engine light hasnt been on every time ive had it at the shop so they say that theres no way to check it if theres no check gauges light on which is crap i think but ive already spent a thousand dollars on the thing and now im left with doing this tryin to find out anything i can


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

I would try pulling codes on it. Even if the check engine light is not on the computer may be storing codes. I would also check and make sure the light comes on when you turn the key to the on position. The bulb may be burned out. You said you have spark but you did not say if the engine was trying to turn over or is just the starter engaging. It could be something as simple as a broken wire or water in the fuel or: it could be a vacume leak, could be low cylinder compression, could be a bad MAF censor, could be bad or improperly gaped plugs, etc. If you are going to try to figure it out on your own get a Haynes or Chilton's manual on it if you have not all ready done so, then go through the troubleshooting section. I feel for you I've been there and know it can be frustrating but keep at it and you'll figure it out sooner or later.


----------



## sgo70 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've had Jeeps for years and they can sure be a mystery sometimes. When's the last time you replaced the plugs? I'm assuming it's automatic?

I've found this site has some Jeep specific help:

http://www.jeepsunlimited.com/forums/index.php

Sean


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

It could be something simple like a broken, or burned coil wire too. I used to run plug wires so long that they would dry out, burn through, and start cross-firing and firing to ground. I stopped being penny frugal one winter during a snow storm when the engine was bucking and spitting and I opened the hood and saw the most brilliant lightening show you ever saw flashing all over the engine compartment.


----------

